# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест фаерволов на защиту от внутренних атак (июль 2013)

## CyberWriter

Сравнительное тестирование 21 популярного фаервола на качество защиты от атак, исходящих изнутри системы. В тесте проводилась проверка защиты на 64-х специально разработанных для него тестовых утилитах, проверяющих защиту процессов от завершения, защиту от стандартных внутренних атак, защиту от нестандартных утечек и защиты от нестандартных техник проникновения в режим ядра.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

